# CPU Sharing with NFS and DevFS?



## stlthmav21 (Jan 20, 2009)

Hi all,

I'm wondering if there is a way to network a cpu (I'm guessing with NFS and DevFS) without using Beowulf clustering?

Thanks in Advance


----------



## Djn (Jan 20, 2009)

I'm afraid it's not possible, but it's an interesting, plan9-ish, idea. Could be fun if someone decides to hack it in some day - but ouch, the scheduling issues.:O


----------



## stlthmav21 (Jan 23, 2009)

*Doh*

Oh well,

Doesn't hurt to brainstorm outloud... DOH:\


----------

